# Vapor Giant Kronos 2S RTA



## Rob Fisher (6/12/19)

I have long time been a fan of the Vapor Giant RTA's and the Vapor Giant V4 was my tank of choice for quite a while. The V5 S I never got to love and I haven't used a Vapor Giant product for some time. Then this Vapor Giant Kronos 2S RTA came out and it is supposed to do everything from a true MTL all the way to a Restricted Direct Lung. There are two very small air holes for the MTL brigade but I went for the 4 large holes straight out of the gates. 

The airflow is a little less than a Dvarw DL with the 3mm plug and very similar to the Integra. So no complaint on the airflow.

Building it was really simple and wicking just as easy. It has a kiddy proof top cap and is top fill.

It's a 23mm atty at the base and 24mm on the top cap.

I have just started using it and so far I'm happy with the flavour and it's a good looking tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/19)

Kronos with the Steam Tuners uplift tank!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/19)

Kronos Wicking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (24/12/19)

Hi @Rob Fisher 

So compared to the Dvarw DL what do you prefer


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> So compared to the Dvarw DL what do you prefer



The Dvarw DL beats everything I'm afraid...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (24/12/19)

Ah okay, I have a Dvarw DL and MTL in my arsenal. Just hate the bloody coil fastening


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Ah okay, I have a Dvarw DL and MTL in my arsenal. Just hate the bloody coil fastening



Easy peasy Japanesey when you rest your fingernail against the leg and post. But yes it does take some getting used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

